# books - what should my library have?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

so, I'm wanting to get into some SW aquariums. I've done FW before, so I have a feeling for the basics, but there is obviously so much more to know for SW. 

what would you recommend my library have for reference material? 

thank you!  

edit - ooh, forgot about my Kindle Unlimited account. let's see what we have in here!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

_The Conscientious Marine Aquarist_ by Robert Fenner

_Reef Aquarium Fishes: 500+ Essential-To-Know Species Paperback_ by Scott W. Michael

_Aquarium Corals: Selection, Husbandry, and Natural History_ by Eric H Borneman and J E N Veron

These are the three I have read and used the most. All are about a decade old now, so there may be more up-to-date books that you can download.

Anthony


----------



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

well, I just bought 101 Nano Reef Species by Scott W. Michael. 

should have it delivered on Tuesday. looking forward to reading it.


----------

